# Going deep at the spillway! *VIDEO*



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

check it out! dont forget to like, comment, and subscribe!




part 2 should be up in a few days!


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Just curious; in *LA* you wear a helmet, in *MS* you dont, whats up with dat? :33:
(all I can figure is helmet cam or dunno?)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bonnet Carrie spillway?


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

the spillway is open to the public so they are pretty strict (no alcohol, must wear helmets, etc.) and yes thats the bonnet carre spillway


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

You get around huh lil bro? You have a truck and a trailer? Kudos!


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm always waiting for the time that the water goes right into your snorkels, but it never happens! (no I'm not hoping it happens) You always pull it out, though! Ya'll are freakin' fearless!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

Blackdawg we played in those ponds all day and my bike was up to the bars for a good hour or 2. My airbox snorkel developed a small leak. I had about 2 inches of water at the bottom of my airbox before i noticed it. No water got in the motor thoigh and it never died thank god.

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------










---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------

Todbnla, i find a ride with someone in our group most of the time but this time my friends dad took us. I get my truck in february!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

I hope to ride like you one day mini bogger, lol you guys are crazy


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

Come ride with us kirkland theres always room for more people. Next ride is red creek jan 5 weekend


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice vid MB.....thats what I like to do every time I take my gade out :rockn:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice!!!!


----------



## Littlebear (Dec 25, 2012)

Wish we could ride like that wright now all are [email protected] is frozen here in manitoba canada. Looks like great day to me


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

great day except for this...











"The ride says it all"


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

mini bogger said:


> great day except for this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
not good!!!! hope there is no damage inside hope ur one of them lucky ones


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

DAAAYYYUUUUMMMM!!!!!! Hope you can get her flushed out with no damage. I like to use transmission fluid to flush with.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

this is round 2 lol! sunk it at 400 miles and now more water in it at 1300 miles its been a good bike. but when it dies its gettin an 840 



"The ride says it all"


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

mini bogger said:


> great day except for this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch :/


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

not that you have to tell me but i would like to know.... how do you afford the can am and upgrades/mods


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks like fun except for the taking on water part. We've all be there though.


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Use diesel to flush it out Jacob! And put Mystery oil on top of the headers to get the water off them. 

Hope it turns out alright buddy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

LouisianaMudPlaya said:


> Use diesel to flush it out Jacob! And put Mystery oil on top of the headers to get the water off them.
> 
> Hope it turns out alright buddy.


Yep, diesel works great. Old school marine mechanic taught me this a long time ago. Called it pickling the motor. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Goodtimes said:


> Yep, diesel works great. Old school marine mechanic taught me this a long time ago. Called it pickling the motor.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Sounds like something I do to my liver on the weekends, pickling. Lol. 

Hope you get it going man.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

lsu_mike said:


> Sounds like something I do to my liver on the weekends, pickling. Lol.
> 
> Hope you get it going man.


:beer::beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks for the tips but the bike still runs it got in airbox through a leak in my snorkel and then it went through the crankcase vent and filled the crankcase. never started smoking or anything. I flushed it a few times before I left to go to Tennessee and I have a friend that's going pick it up from my house to flush it some more because it was still a little milky. then when I get back I have to replace some seals and fix the leak in my snorkel. and the leak is at the 45 on my snorkel near my handlebars and I managed to get about 2 inches of water in the box so I would say I went deep Saturday lol. I have part 2 of the video finished but I'm out of town and the cabin doesn't have wifi... so it will be up next week probably. stay tuned!



"The ride says it all"


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

and I'm praying my engine holds up for at least 500 more miles. by then I should have the $$ to rebuild it lol



"The ride says it all"


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Bogger, i'm not sure how your snorkel connects to the airbox...but mine has a blockoff plate over the stock opening, and a 2" hole was drilled in the front where the crank vent used to be. Used a threaded male/female coupler through that hole to make a good sealed connection and crank vent was rerouted to top of airbox lid. You might give this a little thought. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

I will be sure to put that on the to do list filthy. thanks for the tip! my main focus right now is to get the oil clean and the snorkels sealed completely. then I will relocate the crankcase vent and install a drain plug in the bottom of the airbox. 



"The ride says it all"


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I also installed a drain plug. Knock on wood I havnt had to use it. I've had my rene since around the beginning of march 2012 (bought new)...outlaws were on it less than 24 hrs after purchase, and I had snorks within 2 weeks. It never saw anything deeper than floorboards till it was snorked. I definitely recommend moving that vent to the lid though, you just drill a hole and use the factory grommet and a little silicone....after that even if you take on water it won't make it to the case before the throttle body sucks water.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

yep if I had done that before last weekend I would've been fine because no water got into the throttle body



"The ride says it all"


----------

